# I need help with lowering my 93' 240SX...



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I plan on going with tein s-tech or maybe eibachs lowering springs that lower the car about 1".

Anyone have a pic of a lowered s13 with stock wheels/tires? ( i don't see much pics here?)

Should I get adjustable struts and shocks?

Should I get an alignment after? Will they cost more than an aligment with stock suspension?

Is 1" lower not much of a difference?!

thanks!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240on430 said:


> I plan on going with tein s-tech or maybe eibachs lowering springs that lower the car about 1".
> 
> Anyone have a pic of a lowered s13 with stock wheels/tires? ( i don't see much pics here?)
> 
> ...


1" is not really a difference. Drop it about 1.5 in the front and 1.8 in the rear, and then it'll have a very sporty look.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

It really depends what your after though. I just have eibach pro-kits which are rated for only about an 1'' (who knows where it actually sits now though). WHENEVER! listen WHENEVER you get lowered springs, get aftermarket shocks! You'll blow the crap outta your stock struts and then you'll cry cuz you have to take it all apart again. My set up is the basic stuff for now Eibach pro-kit springs with KYB AGX shocks. Since I use this on a daily basis, I like it, but if your looking for race track performance, go with an RS*R spring instead or coilovers (don't even start a huge discussion on coilovers vs springs AHHH!) If your drifting, no don't get an alignment. If its a daily driver, get one for sure because the inside of your tires will be bald before the outsides meet road (haha yeah it could happen lol) 

Hope that gets you on the right track


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Littleboy is right on the strut issue, you deffinitly need to get a set. I would rtecomend RSR or tanabe springs with AGX struts for a good combo. You always want to be lower in the front though not the rear. And ALWAYS get an alingment no matter what you doing for driving, it needs to be alinged properly to get the best performance from you tires/car. 
allingment wont cost you any more but some shops won't do it not that its lowered.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

little240boy said:


> It really depends what your after though. I just have eibach pro-kits which are rated for only about an 1'' (who knows where it actually sits now though). WHENEVER! listen WHENEVER you get lowered springs, get aftermarket shocks! You'll blow the crap outta your stock struts and then you'll cry cuz you have to take it all apart again. My set up is the basic stuff for now Eibach pro-kit springs with KYB AGX shocks. Since I use this on a daily basis, I like it, but if your looking for race track performance, go with an RS*R spring instead or coilovers (don't even start a huge discussion on coilovers vs springs AHHH!) If your drifting, no don't get an alignment. If its a daily driver, get one for sure because the inside of your tires will be bald before the outsides meet road (haha yeah it could happen lol)
> 
> Hope that gets you on the right track



what do u guys think of KYB AGX SHOCKS with ground control coilovers?????
is this setup more street or track???lol


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> what do u guys think of KYB AGX SHOCKS with ground control coilovers?????
> is this setup more street or track???lol


No, because you don't cheap out and buy cheap coilovers. Buy HKS. Expensive, yes. Worth it? Definitely.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah...mixing the words cheap and coilovers...usually isn't a good idea...
I'm personally going to go with Tanabe springs (in decisive of what line yet) and KYB AGX shocks...they are very good shocks from what I hear. And from experience with my buddie's car.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

how about eibach sportlines and KYB AGXs?


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

240on430 said:


> how about eibach sportlines and KYB AGXs?



I have sportlines on my 240 and I love the ride quality of them, pretty responsive to! correct me if im wrong but I think the sportlines are the lowest you can go without using coilovers


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*how is that cheap*



zellx2004 said:


> No, because you don't cheap out and buy cheap coilovers. Buy HKS. Expensive, yes. Worth it? Definitely.


those coilovers arent cheap there like almost $400.00 dollars compared to sportlines or megan springs that are like $200.00 dollars.
i dont understand how thats cheap???


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

apex1717, what year is your car and what struts are you using? Pictures would be cool!

Thanks


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*megan springs or sportlines/???*



240on430 said:


> apex1717, what year is your car and what struts are you using? Pictures would be cool!
> 
> Thanks



my car is a 92 and i have KYB AGX SHOCKS on the way i just dont know what to mix with if a coilover kit or springs,but im starting to hear that the coilovers are cheap so im still thinking if megan springs or sportlines????????????????  phase2motortrend.com

and i keep hearing about tanabe springs whats so good anout them anyway? are they good for the track?


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

240on430 said:


> apex1717, what year is your car and what struts are you using? Pictures would be cool!
> 
> Thanks


93. 
im using stock struts and not having any problems. 
ill try and get a pic.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Megan coilovers for 900 or KTS from SPL for 1150 are both reasonbly priced and great quality.

Ground control coilovers are to stiff AND if you lower your car more than 2inches on AGXs you'll blow them.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Megan coilovers for 900 or KTS from SPL for 1150 are both reasonbly priced and great quality.
> 
> Ground control coilovers are to stiff AND if you lower your car more than 2inches on AGXs you'll blow them.


what would be better springs though megan,tanabe GF210,or eibach sportlines???? an why????


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> what would be better springs though megan,tanabe GF210,or eibach sportlines???? an why????


I dont know much about the tanabe, or megan springs, but I've had eibach's sportline springs on another car, and it was excellent. If I had to choose springs, I would go with the sportline.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive been hearing good things about the RS*R race springs lately.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

all the lowering springs i've seen are around $200. the similiar prices make it harder to decide. does the "you pay what you get for" rule apply here?

how about tein s-techs? only $150 here...

http://store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/teinsprinfor.html

...but again, with any lowering springs I think the AGX's are the way to go. I'm looking for a clean look. I'm sticking with stock 15" alloys.


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

240on430 said:


> all the lowering springs i've seen are around $200. the similiar prices make it harder to decide. does the "you pay what you get for" rule apply here?
> 
> how about tein s-techs? only $150 here...
> 
> ...


if your looking for a clean look with the stock 15in rims then go for the sportlines! :thumbup: 

the lower the better with 15's and sportlines are the lowest.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I dont know much about the tanabe, or megan springs, but I've had eibach's sportline springs on another car, and it was excellent. If I had to choose springs, I would go with the sportline.


Megan springs are to stiff for AGXs
I dont really like the sportlines
Tanabes are just right

RSR race springs are nice too


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Megan springs are to stiff for AGXs
> I dont really like the sportlines
> Tanabes are just right
> 
> RSR race springs are nice too



jw BOOSTED but what makes you dislike the sportlines?


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

My brother has Tein HE's on his car. Not too stiff. Very well dampened. They are 450/350 also.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Eibach is a very stiff spring. If you have potholes on the road, your spine will know. Cornering however in unparallel. I have them on my firebird and I had em on my Integra. Same result. Also, they drop the car more then Eibach says. Careful on em grasshopper.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I'm getting a lot of mixed opinions. 

I'm leaning towards the Eibach pro-kit right now. Tanabe and RSR springs are close seconds.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well i bought a set of coil overs from a guy up the street with a 400 hp ka-t. got them for 20 bucks with the struts. so i cant complain. their not bad and all, but theyre not the best.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you don't go with the Eibachs, I personally would choose the RS-R's second.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

rsr or tanabe are your BEST choice, eibachs aren't as stiff and dont drop low on 240s.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

Where can i find Tanabe springs? Which RSR springs? race?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

240on430 said:


> Where can i find Tanabe springs? Which RSR springs? race?



the tanabe u can find them at either phase2motortrend.com or www.superiornissanmotorsports.com and as for thr R-SR i think these are the best Ti2000 and u can get them at www.superiornissanmotorsports.com or www.horsepowerfreaks.com they have a beeter price.


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> rsr or tanabe are your BEST choice, eibachs aren't as stiff and dont drop low on 240s.


I dont know where your getting your info boosted but sportlines are the lowest spring you can get for a 240. It drops about 2.2in in front and 2.0in in rear.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

apex1717 said:


> I dont know where your getting your info boosted but sportlines are the lowest spring you can get for a 240. It drops about 2.2in in front and 2.0in in rear.


i thouht u guys said if u drop the 240 more than 2inchs on KYB AGX shocks youll blow em?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I did, and they will. I must have confused prokits with sportlines, regardless i think there are better springs out there for the money. RSR Race and the tanabes being 2 of them.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm in favor for the RS-R's


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I'm in favor for the RS-R's



yea me to cause the sportlines seem a little to low and prolly to much problems.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

Which RSRs?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

id just get the race springs personally. Id like to see RS-R sell the I-shocks over here. But for 4k, i wouldnt really see many people buying them...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

apex1717 said:


> I dont know where your getting your info boosted but sportlines are the lowest spring you can get for a 240. It drops about 2.2in in front and 2.0in in rear.


I think the eibach springs are really good also and they do give a really nice drop


----------



## drifterXL (Sep 21, 2005)

trmn8r said:


> I think the eibach springs are really good also and they do give a really nice drop


i agree with this guy, best bang for buck would either be set of eibach springs, or tein ones like s-tech as mentioned earlier


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

i own tiens and they are SOFT, i whish i would have run the tanabes or RSR Race thats why i keep recomending them.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> i own tiens and they are SOFT, i whish i would have run the tanabes or RSR Race thats why i keep recomending them.


Which struts/shocks are you using?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Megan racing springs/RS-R race springs....*

i dunno at pahse2motortrend.com i keep looking back and forth at either the Megan racing springs and the RS-R race springs from....very very hard time i like the Megan race spring because there stiff in the front and have a good lowering rate but what pushs me away is the price? seems a little to cheap


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

240on430 said:


> Which struts/shocks are you using?


I run AGXs

as for the above post, the megans from what i have heard are too stiff for agxs to handle, causing a bouncy ride. So unless you can find a stiffer valved strut, ie custom Koni, i would stick with the RSR race.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

Oh, ok. ^ thanks for the info.

The RSR race springs seem to stiff for my preference. I drive this car every weekday. I think I'll go with Tanabes and AGXs. Has anyone heard anything bad about the Tanabes?

thanks again eveyone!


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> I run AGXs
> 
> as for the above post, the megans from what i have heard are too stiff for agxs to handle, causing a bouncy ride. So unless you can find a stiffer valved strut, ie custom Koni, i would stick with the RSR race.


thanx i knew there wee something up with those springs lol :thumbup:
Rs-R it is!


----------

